# Footjoy AQL's



## TonyN (Feb 9, 2009)

Very breif review just to tell people how good these shoes are, STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX!!!

I wore them for the first time when I went to the Belfry and was a little worried they would either leak or give me blisters! They did neither and peromed very well.

Now I have wore  them for a few rounds and the leather has softend up with lots of Kiwi, they are very comfatable.

I played my own track today and that is really wet, a number of times I was almost ankle deep in sloppy mud and at the end of the round, my socks were bone dry.

They are last years model and I paid Â£45 for them. Best Â£45 I have spent in a while!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2009)

Have to agree, have 3 pairs of mid range footjoys (AQL, LT and Athletic) and all have been superb straight out of the box, no rubbing, no blisters just total comfort. 

Not having a dig at more expensive shoes but they would have to be something very special to be worth paying more than the cost of a pair of AQLs


----------



## TonyN (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, not half, I am glad I never went for Dry joys! A waste of an extra 50quid!


----------



## big_russ (Feb 9, 2009)

Have to agree 100% that these shoes are top class. Mine are about 12months old now but still look like new. 
Difficult for me to get golf shoes to fit (size 15) but these were comfy straight out of the box.
Wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair.


----------



## rgs (Feb 9, 2009)

Another recommendation for the AQL's


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to get a new pair at the weekend. Mine lasted a couple of years of heavyish use so I can't complain. Good shoes.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2009)

For me, they last about 6 months. For the price, that probably isn't that bad. I do alot of miles.

My mowing shoes are AQLs. Ideal for cutting grass. Waterproof, light, grippy, what more do you want?


----------



## TonyN (Feb 10, 2009)

6 months? Murph did you wear them to the range? I used to wear my Callaway shoes for the range but stopped. That would surely quicken up the life span.

I play at least once a week mostly twice if the weather permits. I would have expected Footjoys to last atleast 12 months.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2009)

In the summer I play 5 times a week, and twice in the winter. They just aren't designed for this sort of wear. Most normal golfers probably only play about 30 times a year, I do this is a month.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Tony
Dont know what you paid??? but I order some dryjoys from the golf shop on line only Â£50.00, they some offers on at the monent
www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk


----------



## TonyN (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers Graham I fel much better now


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Tony
Dont know what you paid??? but I order some dryjoys from the golf shop on line only Â£50.00, they some offers on at the monent
www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk

Click to expand...

Errmmm! Their Dryjoys are Â£92.50?????????????


----------



## gjbike (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Imurg
Every week they send me an emaill with there special offers.
Get on there email list. I order the shoes on Wednesday and they arrive Thursday afternoon Great service


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you seen the new shoe?
They have just brought out a new range and the new aqualite looks the dogs doo dahs
 [image]http://www.bobmcarthur.co.uk/#/logo/4532832994[/image]


----------



## vig (Feb 11, 2009)

Imurg

I also got the dryjoys for 50 notes.

In fact I got 2 pairs of this years AQL's and a pair of dryjoys for Â£150.  I also endorse the vfm of the AQL's excellent shoe and as Tony put in the OP worn straight out of the box at a wet Belfry and no problems at all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2009)

All this talk of FJ's has got my fingers itching towards the Myjoy site. I knew I shouldn't have saved it as a favourite. Time to hide the plastic


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 12, 2009)

What; again Homer??


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 15, 2009)

I have several pairs of FJ's & never had any problems with comfort or rubbing. Its something FJ excell in is comfort right out of the box. I think my AQL's are great.


----------



## centuryg5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Cernunnos,spot on,worn my greenjoys all winter.feet dry as a bone,AQLs in the summer like putting on slippers, bliss


----------



## jammydodger (May 13, 2009)

Found this older thread so didnt have to start a new one.

Bought some more AQL's last week and wore them for the first time yesterday for a full round. Got to say they were very , very comfy and tbh I pretty much forgot all about them til I took them off and realised I hadnt had any problems and my feet werent sore or tired at all.

Very happy indeed , highly recommended


----------



## TonyN (May 15, 2009)

Have had mine a good few months now and still as good as new. Still uber comfy, and when polished, look as fresh as out of the box. Great performance from these shoes and I can tell they will last if I stop sliding my feet in without undoing the laces.


----------



## Handycap (May 15, 2009)

Great performance from these shoes and I can tell they will last if I stop sliding my feet in without undoing the laces.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the market for a new pair and these sound a must have from all the contributors so far. Has anyone tried the reelfit shoe that footjoy sell


----------



## golf_bug (May 15, 2009)

they are great shoes. Theonly problem with mine is that the 'AQL' bit underneath has come off after about 6 months serious wear. Not sure whether it actually does anything?


----------



## TonyN (May 15, 2009)

The AQL doesn't do anything, its just for show!


----------

